# 2007 Kawasaki Brute 650 4X4i fan switch and breaker



## crumbe (Aug 22, 2012)

My first post...and glad I found this forum..it helped me out last night. My fan was not turning on...and I got it down to the fan breaker under the seat...THANKS!!!! I know this has been covered a ton of times...but sometimes reading through all the post things get a little confusing.

I have read through all the "how Too's" and have a pretty good idea of what I want to do...but have some questions.

*First* I want to by pass the fan breaker under the seat...seems pretty simple...just cut the wires and put a in-line fuse...but...there seems to be some differences in what fuse to put inline..I have seen 10 amp/15 amp etc...so

1. Can someone clarify to me what size fuse I need?

*Second...*I want to put a manual fan switch in....but I am a little confused as to where I need to hook up the wires...I have looked at the diagrams..but reading there seemed to be a difference in whether a ground or 12V is what is needed to feed the fan. Couple questions on this procedure...

1. Where is the fan switch located??...
2. On the 2007 Brute..it looks like I can just wire a switch between the two wires that feed the fan switch and use it just to turn the fan on when I want...and if I want it to still work automatically it will still work. I have also seen some other ways to do it, like at the fan sensor. Or can I just tap right in to the fan (blue wire at the connector that comes off the fan directly??) and provide what ever is needed to turn it on. I am just looking for the easiest and smartest way to do it. If someone can clarify to me which wires and where th fan switch is located that would help me out greatly.

*Third *are there any other mods some of you guys with experience might suggest??


Once again....glad I found this site....my Brute is starting to get a little old and Im sure I will need to start performing other maint. on it than just the regular type of stuff...got to say though...this is the first problem I have had with it so far.

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i used a 15amp fuse for my inline fuse. thats about all i touched on my fan so thats all i know of!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The auto fan breaker is a 20 amp unit so...go with a 20 amp fuse. On the switch, bridge the two sensor wires on the temp switch that's just under the fill cap on the radiator. There are some posts with a wiring diagram if you need.


----------

